# Killer Truck and Plow set ups!!!



## NorwayAuto&Plow (Aug 5, 2008)

Dispite the differenses ive had with some of the other members of this site, i would still like to be on here. My apologies to everyone. 

This thread is started for members to post up some kick A$$ truck and plow packages that they have.

GOT A SICK TRUCK AND PLOW SET UP????? 

POST IT!!!

p.s. especially the homesteaders because i havn't heard much about them yet on this site. xysport


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

NorwayAuto&Plow;570842 said:


> Dispite the differenses ive had with some of the other members of this site, i would still like to be on here. My apologies to everyone.
> 
> This thread is started for members to post up some kick A$$ truck and plow packages that they have.
> 
> ...


OK you can stay ,but we don't want the Chinese!


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

NorwayAuto&Plow;570842 said:


> p.s. especially the homesteaders because i havn't heard much about them yet on this site. xysport


Try the non-commercial threads



Grandveiw said:


> OK you can stay ,but we don't want the Chinese!


And I have these 15....uh...10 commandments.

Want to start a thread for Mel Brooks Lines?


----------



## 06HD BOSS (Nov 28, 2005)

does it have to be a fisher? got a pic of my girlfriends uncles 550 with 9' MC. not really killer though


----------



## NorwayAuto&Plow (Aug 5, 2008)

Nah.... Just as long as there isn't big holes in the blade and more rust than metal.


----------



## 06HD BOSS (Nov 28, 2005)

well heres the 550. nothing killer


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

06HD BOSS;570861 said:


> well heres the 550. nothing killer


I think that's pretty killer.


----------



## 06HD BOSS (Nov 28, 2005)

you always say the nicest things dave


----------



## NorwayAuto&Plow (Aug 5, 2008)

I'm with dave! Its pritty sick. The only thing that would make that a killer plow would be a new splatter and MM2 emblem. 

Nice truck man.


----------



## 06HD BOSS (Nov 28, 2005)

NorwayAuto&Plow;570874 said:


> I'm with dave! Its pritty sick. The only thing that would make that a killer plow would be a new splatter and MM2 emblem.
> 
> Nice truck man.


got any spares laying around? 

we did the install ourselves last year


----------



## Jak (Jan 10, 2008)

Not sure if this would fall under kick a$$ or not but here's my truck and the winter before I got my plow.


----------



## 06HD BOSS (Nov 28, 2005)

Jak;570905 said:


> Not sure if this would fall under kick a$$ or not but here's my truck and the winter before I got my plow.


lol that happened to a lot of us. bought the plow and it never snowed again lol


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Where in NY are you from Jak?


----------



## tls22 (Sep 30, 2007)

My Bosses 3 trucks and my truck on the right!


----------



## Mike_PS (Feb 28, 2005)

well, since this is for all plow set-up's I figured it was better to move to the pics forum :waving:


----------



## Jak (Jan 10, 2008)

Just outside of the town of Clinton NY. I took that pic in the spring before I put the plow away for the summer. We had some snow last winter, not a lot, but enough for me, a first timer to get a feel for how the plow works. And I surprised myself, first time plower? and didn't scalp any of the four neighbors lawns that I plowed for.



grandview;570909 said:


> Where in NY are you from Jak?


----------



## bigearl (Jun 11, 2007)

Jak;570930 said:


> Just outside of the town of Clinton NY. I took that pic in the spring before I put the plow away for the summer. We had some snow last winter, not a lot, but enough for me, a first timer to get a feel for how the plow works. And I surprised myself, first time plower? and didn't scalp any of the four neighbors lawns that I plowed for.


Kirkland? Deansboro? Franklinville?


----------



## Idealtim (Jan 15, 2006)

Can anyone spot the trip spring in post 6?


----------



## farmerkev (Dec 7, 2007)

Idealtim;570957 said:


> Can anyone spot the trip spring in post 6?


 I didnt get it, after staring at the pic for a minute, I finally got it!xysport

Id take that 550 anyday.


----------



## 06HD BOSS (Nov 28, 2005)

farmerkev;570960 said:


> Id take that 550 anyday.


I would've too. except its been in the shop more times than i can count.


----------



## farmerkev (Dec 7, 2007)

06HD BOSS;570961 said:


> I would've too. except its been in the shop more times than i can count.


Guess it just needs a better operator.

And thats where I come in!

Oh wait, I cant plow for another winter! :crying:

Guess I get to keep making pointless posts on random threads for ONE MORE YEAR!


----------



## NorwayAuto&Plow (Aug 5, 2008)

06HD BOSS;570881 said:


> got any spares laying around?
> 
> we did the install ourselves last year


Not yet but i'm restoring two fishers myself so im ordering five more splatters this week and maybe some MM2 emblems. Where are you from?


----------



## toby4492 (Dec 28, 2005)

I think this set up is pretty killer looking.


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs (Aug 23, 2007)

06HD BOSS;570861 said:


> well heres the 550. nothing killer


wow man your gf's father made a good decision. why couldnt you have done that??? you go out and buy a chebby. sad  lol
here is a killer plow truck


----------



## LawnProLandscapes (Nov 15, 2007)

toby4492;571014 said:


> I think this set up is pretty killer looking.


that is an amazing setup :salute: i might have to find my closest snoway dealer, i really like that plow but i dont know if i could leave boss


----------



## NorwayAuto&Plow (Aug 5, 2008)

That sno way does look nice. The only thing i didn't like is that it looks like there are six guides (three per side) instead of just one on each end of the blade. Am i right?


----------



## iceyman (Mar 1, 2007)

NorwayAuto&Plow;571062 said:


> That sno way does look nice. The only thing i didn't like is that it looks like there are six guides (three per side) instead of just one on each end of the blade. Am i right?


you could always just take them off


----------



## Kevin Kendrick (May 3, 2007)

This was set up for a local tree contractor. 14' Southco Chipper Body and 10' Fisher MC blade. Truck was set up with central hydraulics and not pictured is a 10' Warren stainless steel spreader. Spreader actually has a 12' conveyor to get most of the weight in front of the axle. Actually, I do have a picture of it and will attach it too.


----------



## toby4492 (Dec 28, 2005)

NorwayAuto&Plow;571062 said:


> That sno way does look nice. The only thing i didn't like is that it looks like there are six guides (three per side) instead of just one on each end of the blade. Am i right?


The 3 sets of markers on each side all serve a purpose. The first set will mark the outside edge of the blade when the wings are in the forward transport position, the second set marks the outside edge of the hydraulic wings, and the 3rd set marks the outside edge on the optional pin on wings.


----------



## B&B (Nov 4, 2006)

NorwayAuto&Plow;571062 said:


> That sno way does look nice. The only thing i didn't like is that it looks like there are six guides (three per side) instead of just one on each end of the blade. Am i right?


Just think "lobster".


----------



## 06HD BOSS (Nov 28, 2005)

NorwayAuto&Plow;571009 said:


> Not yet but i'm restoring two fishers myself so im ordering five more splatters this week and maybe some MM2 emblems. Where are you from?


Im about 5 miles south of Hartford CT


----------



## NorwayAuto&Plow (Aug 5, 2008)

You probably don't want to drive all the way here for stickers so heres some part numbers and prices. 

the splatter is $9.00 p#20238
the MM2 emblem id have to call in but...

a universal blade label kit is $26.00 p# 28549

Ive never ordered one but it probably comes with the splatter, mm2 emblem, attatching/detatching sticker, and some warning stickers.


----------



## NorwayAuto&Plow (Aug 5, 2008)

iceyman;571063 said:


> you could always just take them off


I just thought that all you need to know is where the outer most part of the plow is. If the blade is retracted in then the outside guides come with it.

Youre right though... i could just take them off and the bonus would be two extra sets of guides!!!!!


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

Norway... Check your Private Messages. Click on the blue private message link on the upper right of the screen.


----------



## 06HD BOSS (Nov 28, 2005)

NorwayAuto&Plow;571158 said:


> You probably don't want to drive all the way here for stickers so heres some part numbers and prices.
> 
> the splatter is $9.00 p#20238
> the MM2 emblem id have to call in but...
> ...


lol thats why i asked if you had any laying around to send me


----------



## Stik208 (Oct 19, 2004)




----------



## 06HD BOSS (Nov 28, 2005)

now thats killer...but how do you load the salter?


----------



## JohnnyRoyale (Jun 18, 2006)

I dont know where I got this pic from, but thought it was funny and saved it on my computer.


----------



## gkm (Nov 6, 2004)

06HD BOSS;571456 said:


> now thats killer...but how do you load the salter?


two guys in back hand throwing salt from bags


----------



## NorwayAuto&Plow (Aug 5, 2008)

gkm;571472 said:


> two guys in back hand throwing salt from bags


HAHAHAHA..... NICE!


----------



## mike33087 (Feb 9, 2005)

*lol*



06HD BOSS;571456 said:


> now thats killer...but how do you load the salter?


my question exactly


----------



## farmerkev (Dec 7, 2007)

gkm;571472 said:


> two guys in back hand throwing salt from bags


But I dont mind doing it, they pay me $13.45 an hour!


----------



## Dissociative (Feb 28, 2007)

here's my truck....added a lot more to it this year...light-wise


















tons of extra...reflective vynal all over, custom hinged backdrag edge, karrier vibe, 12 strobes, 16 led heads, ect. ect. ect.6" lift 35" tires..


----------



## 06HD BOSS (Nov 28, 2005)

very nice Dissociative. whats it like plowing with the cap on?


----------



## tls22 (Sep 30, 2007)

Yeah thats def a sweet plowing rig!!!!!!:salute:


----------



## ch973934 (Dec 9, 2007)

I actually saw an old bread truck mounted up with a plow at my grandparent's condo a few years ago. They were plowing the main drags with it and then they fabbed a tailgate to drop down like a trailer, and they kept quads and snowblowers on the floor and shovels on racks. I laughed the first time I saw it, but I wanted to see it again, it was pretty interesting.

CH


----------



## mike psd (Aug 12, 2007)

thats a pretty sweet 250 i like to see some vid of that in action this winter


----------



## gkm (Nov 6, 2004)

nice looking truck how is it plowing w/cap on?


----------



## NorwayAuto&Plow (Aug 5, 2008)

I LIKE! The lift and knobbies really make the truck..... good work.


----------



## broncscott (Dec 9, 2007)

*killer plows*

M9 Meyer with homemade wings. We murdered some snow with this last season. Only problem was cuttig plowing time in half. 2000 F 350


----------



## Dissociative (Feb 28, 2007)

gkm;571801 said:


> nice looking truck how is it plowing w/cap on?


wasn't bad at all due to not having very dark tint...it also gave me a nice place to climb in and load DRY salt into the hopper WITHOUT being snowed on while i did it...BUT i took ti off this year for looks...i like it better without it....

sadly i have no video because i am always alone...

thanks for the compliments.....damn thing cost me 34k last september totally outfitted and lifted and such...but i made over 20k with it...


----------



## Longae29 (Feb 15, 2008)

Two of our trucks, hanging out inside in the A/C waiting for winter. I drive the one on the right.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

First one isn't truck, but it's a killer. Can't find the other right now.


----------



## Longae29 (Feb 15, 2008)

Those cab forward machines are awesome, i worked at an equipment dealership and plowed with a JCB 520 loadall, i've plowed and pushed with a lot of different machines/trucks since and that is still my favorite,


----------



## Novadiecast (Jul 16, 2007)

I think Mine is a Killer set-up!!!!!!!!


----------



## tls22 (Sep 30, 2007)

Thats a sweet set-up:redbounce


----------



## creativedesigns (Sep 24, 2007)

The trucks from Muirs Landscape are KILLER!!! check them out!


----------



## tls22 (Sep 30, 2007)

creativedesigns;574118 said:


> The trucks from Muirs Landscape are KILLER!!! check them out!


Nice trucks cre.....where they out of?


----------



## creativedesigns (Sep 24, 2007)

....and of course mine! LOL tymusic


----------



## tls22 (Sep 30, 2007)

creativedesigns;574123 said:


> ....and of course mine! LOL tymusic


Nice set-up.....for a fisher wide out.....it shows alot of action. You must have had alot of snow!


----------



## Dissociative (Feb 28, 2007)

man NOVA if i could trade my plow for yours i would


----------



## creativedesigns (Sep 24, 2007)

tls22;574130 said:


> Nice set-up.....for a fisher wide out.....it shows alot of action. You must have had alot of snow!


Oh wayyy too much snow! That plow was new Oct 2007. It looked cool with all the Fisher stickers on it!  .....but with a bath of FF, it looks like new again


----------



## tls22 (Sep 30, 2007)

creativedesigns;574133 said:


> Oh wayyy too much snow! That plow was new Oct 2007. It looked cool with all the Fisher stickers on it!  .....but with a bath of FF, it looks like new again


Lol...yeah i was going to say those plows came out a year ago......it has seen alot of action. Good old ff.....nicetymusic


----------



## NorwayAuto&Plow (Aug 5, 2008)

These are all sick... Keep them coming. Im working on getting some of my photos up.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Actually, the Toolcat is rather healthy, thanks.


----------



## DeVries (Nov 27, 2007)

Hey Mark. How does that toolcat push?. Does it stack high enough?. How about speed how fast does it do?
Nice looking set up it looks comfortable to drive to.


----------



## ChevyHD4X4 (Mar 3, 2003)

old hd:


----------



## NorwayAuto&Plow (Aug 5, 2008)

Just my opinion but i don't know why people buy plows with the full blade trip instead of the trip edge. The pic of the white chevy pushing a boss is a good example.

Nice truck tho and the snow looks good... can't wait!


----------



## tls22 (Sep 30, 2007)

ChevyHD4X4;574878 said:


> old hd:


Nice looking trucks.....i like alot!


----------

